# So yeah, it looks like Sativa may not be for me? Help on this.



## ShawnSunshine (Aug 12, 2015)

Now maybe it was just this strain (which was supposed to be blueberry kush) turns out it was not and well it is an obvious Sativa when I got it home. I am new to strains and understanding it all. Whatever this was felt great....good body high and relaxing and mixed in with a rush of creativity. However nothing like an Indica from the few times I have smoked. It could be a hybrid but it was very fruity and not very dense or skunky. It burns fast I know that, but here is the bad part. It leaves me a horrible hangover. 2 days later (sometimes 1) I am cranky and moody and irritable. So it seems like Sativa is out of the question for medical use for me. Any Suggestions now?


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 21, 2015)

ShawnSunshine said:


> Now maybe it was just this strain (which was supposed to be blueberry kush) turns out it was not and well it is an obvious Sativa when I got it home. I am new to strains and understanding it all. Whatever this was felt great....good body high and relaxing and mixed in with a rush of creativity. However nothing like an Indica from the few times I have smoked. It could be a hybrid but it was very fruity and not very dense or skunky. It burns fast I know that, but here is the bad part. It leaves me a horrible hangover. 2 days later (sometimes 1) I am cranky and moody and irritable. So it seems like Sativa is out of the question for medical use for me. Any Suggestions now?


Non organic brother. quite smoking it. It could have eagle 20 in it which is highly toxic when smoked.


----------



## ShawnSunshine (Aug 21, 2015)

*No I don't think thats it. *I was told its possible there were too many seeds. I had a headache too that lasted a while. Also the high was shorter lived than the Indica I tried. I need some more input here.


----------



## ShawnSunshine (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh I see when burned the eagle 20 becomes Toxic. So well then maybe. But what are the symptoms?


----------



## ShawnSunshine (Aug 21, 2015)

Ahh well, I am a female sunshine though Yeti, but thats ok I forgive you


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 22, 2015)

if you were hungover for 2 days afterwards its laced with some something sorry to say lol


----------



## ShawnSunshine (Aug 22, 2015)

No....not hungover like wine coolers the next day. In fact no bad symptoms till later the next day. I'm bi polar. ...so then maybe just in general a pure sativa not best for me?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 23, 2015)

maybe your bad mood wasn't because of the weed, and wine coolers suck they're too sweet and theres that much sugar in it, i drank a free one at a party and it kept me up all night, but thats girls i guess lol, can't see how the taste is desirable and it sticks to the inside of your throat, garbage


----------



## ShawnSunshine (Aug 23, 2015)

*Considering The same effect happened twice on 2 different occassions with same weed, it has to be. Same exact pattern. I need someone to offer me some more insight still. Btw I dont drink when I smoke, perhaps you had come to that conclusion. In fact I drink wine type drinks (like mikes hard lemonade) once in a blue moon. Sometimes 2 or 3 blue moons.*


----------



## supchaka (Aug 26, 2015)

Maybe it's just shitty weed. Don't smoke that one again and move on to another


----------

